# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Παραλλαγή της συνταγής του Φράνκο Μονοπολι

## οδυσσέας

η παραλλαγή της συνταγής του φράνκο μονοπολι από εμένα.


4 αυγά μεγάλα 70 γραμμάριων η 5 αν είναι 60γρ. (πάντα από σουπερ μάρκετ για την αποφυγή σαλμονέλας).
1 λίτρο γάλα ημιαποβουτυρωμένο μακράς διαρκείας.
250γρ. φρυγανιά.
4 κουταλιές της σούπας μηλόξιδο η ξίδι από κρασί. 
2 κουτ.σουπας ρίγανη 
1 κουτ.σουπας θυμάρι 
1 κουτ.σουπας βασιλικό 
1 κουτ.σουπας γύρη


εβαζα τα αυγα σε μια μικρη καραβανα μαζι με το νερο. Μολις το νερό άρχιζε να βράζει, έσβηνα το μάτι της κουζινας και τα αφηνα μεσα στο νερο μεχρι να κρυώσει το νερό. 
Σε άλλη καραβάνα έβαζα το γάλα και μόλις άρχιζε να φουσκώνει αρκετά, έριχνα μέσα μισό φλιτζανάκι του καφέ μηλόξιδο (η απλό ξίδι ανάλογα τι είχα). 
Το άφηνα να φουσκώσει λίγο ξανά, το κατέβαζα γρήγορα από την κουζίνα και μετά έριχνα το περιεχόμενο της καραβάνας σε σουρωτήρι ψιλό που περίμενε μέσα στο νεροχύτη. Μετά έπαιρνα το σουρωτήρι και ένα κουτάλι της σούπας έβαζα το σουρωτήρι με το τυρόπηγμα κάτω από την ανοιχτή βρύση ανακατεύοντας με το κουτάλι δυο τρις φορές να ξεπλυθεί το τυρόγαλο. Με το κουτάλι πίεζα το πήγμα να φύγει όλο το τυρόγαλο και το άφηνα στην άκρη.
Έπαιρνα τις φρυγανιές τις έβαζα στο μουλτι μαζί με το μείγμα από τα αρωματικά βότανα (κάποιες φορές το σκόρδο σε σκόνη η την τριμμένη σπιρουλίνα) και τα έκανα σκόνη.
Έλιωνα μια κουταλιά της σούπας γύρη με λίγο νερό.
Έκοβα τα ξεφλουδισμένα αυγά στα 4 και τα έριχνα μέσα στο μουλτι που ήταν η φρυγανιά με τα βότανα, μετά είχε σειρά το πήγμα και μετά είχε σειρά η γύρη. 
Αφού τα χτυπούσα λίγο για να μην λασπώσουν τα έριχνα σε μια λεκάνη και ανάλογα την υφή έκανα τις προσθήκες που μπορεί να χρειαζόταν και ανακάτευα με το κουτάλι της σούπας από κάτω προς τα πάνω για να μην σβολιάσει. 

η εκτέλεση της συνταγής από τον φράνκο μονοπολι σε βίντεο.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## jk21

Μια συνταγη που εχω ακουσει απο αρκετους εκτροφεις καρδερινας ,οτι την εχουν δοκιμασει ! αν επιτευχθει με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τροπο το μη λασπωμα ,εχει πολυ καλη υφη ! αντι φρυγανιας θα ηταν ακομη περισσοτερο θρεπτικη αν ηταν απο γνησιο παξιμαδι ψωμιου (χωριατικου ) και θα ηθελα πολυ καποιος να δοκιμασει να προσθεσει καπου στο ολο παρασκευασμα (ισως στο τελος αντι επιπλεον φρυγανιας ,ισως απο την αρχη σαν μερος της) και λιγο πολεντα καλαμποκιου ,για την λουτεινη της και το βαψιμο της μασκας .Στα βοτανα επισης για τον ιδιο σκοπο αποξηραμενα πεταλα καλεντουλας ή κατηφε τριμμενα

----------


## mitsman

Μου φαινεται φοβερη φασαρια για να γινει και δυστυχως με κοβω να την κανω!!!!!!! Μπελαδες μου εβαλες.... καλα δεν ημουν με το αυγουλακι μου το φρεσκο και την αυγοτροφη του Δημητρη???

----------


## adreas

Ερώτηση  απορία  την πολέντα  μπορείς  να την  βάλεις  όπως  είναι χωρίς  ψήσιμο;

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Μου φαινεται φοβερη φασαρια για να γινει και δυστυχως με κοβω να την κανω!!!!!!! Μπελαδες μου εβαλες.... καλα δεν ημουν με το αυγουλακι μου το φρεσκο και την αυγοτροφη του Δημητρη???


αυτή η συνταγή το μόνο διαφορετικό που έχει από τις άλλες είναι το πήγμα. μπορείς να φτιάξεις το πήγμα και να το ανακατέψεις με την αυγοτροφή του Δημήτρη. το φρέσκο αβγουλάκι πρέπει να υπάρχει πάντα μέσα στο κλουβί. :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ θα την δοκιμάσω μόλις πάρω πολέντα και γάλα μακράς διάρκειας !! *

----------


## mitsman

πολεντα εγω βαζω καιρο τωρα!!!

----------


## mitsman

ΤΟ πηγμα τι παραπανω εχει διατροφικα απο το γαλα που βαζουμε εμεις στην αυγοτροφη του ΔΗμητρη?

----------


## jk21

το πηγμα με την προσθηκη του ξυδιου ,γινεται για να μην υπαρχει προβλημα με την λακτοζη .Με το ξυδι κατι συμβαινει στη λακτοζη (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ) .Νομιζω αλλαζει δομη πχ οπως στο γιαουρτι μεγαλο μερος της γινεται γαλακτικο οξυ .Μητσο ξερεις ποιος θα μας το πει αυτο .... 

Βασικα στην ολη συνταγη ,αυτο που θα με εκανε να την προτιμησω ή να προσπαθησω να φτιαξω κατι ενδιαμεσο  σε σχεση με την  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*ειναι η υφη της ,αν διαπιστωνα στην πραξη οτι ηταν πιο προτιμητεα απο τα πουλια .Η καρδερινα ειναι δυσκολο πουλι στην αυγοτροφη και δεν παει να πει οτι αν η δικια μου τρωει αυτην που φτιαχνω ,την τρωνε και ολες .Ή αν τρωει την δικια μου ,οτι δεν τρωει καποια περισσοτερο .Καθε προσπαθεια που θα εβαζε στην ακρη ψευτικες ετοιμες τροφες που μονο αυγοτροφες δεν ειναι (ειναι κοινο μυστικο οτι πολλοι δινεται συγκεκριμενη μαρκα και αυγοτροφη που δεν εχει ιχνος αυγου μεσα της και ειναι τιγκα στο σογιαλευρο ) για μενα ειναι προτιμητεα ! 

Η πολεντα ειναι προτιμητεο να μαγειρευτει απο την αρχη αντι μερους της φρυγανιας ή επιπλεον στο μιγμα .Ειναι πιο ευπεπτη μετα απο αυτο .Για τους ανθρωπους τουλαχιστον αυτο ισχυει ... για τα πουλια που τρωνει ωμους σπορους ,ισως οχι 


για δειτε και αλλες ιδεες - παραλλαγες

----------


## οδυσσέας

στην διάρκεια της πτερόροιας ένα αυγοψωμο που έφτιαχνα εγώ, ήταν 250 γρ. καλαμποκάλευρο και 12 αυγά. χτυπάμε ξεχωριστά ασπράδια με κρόκους και μετά το καλαμποκάλευρο. μετά το ψήσιμο έβγαινε αφράτο σαν κέικ. 

αυτό το έτριβα και το έβαζα αντί για φρυγανιά στη συνταγή. μερικές φορές το έβαζα και σαν κομμάτι μόνο του.

δεν ξερω αν με την πολεντα μπορει να γινει το ιδιο.

----------


## jk21

> στην διάρκεια της πτερόροιας ένα αυγοψωμο που έφτιαχνα εγώ, ήταν 250 γρ. καλαμποκάλευρο και *12 αυγά*. χτυπάμε ξεχωριστά ασπράδια με κρόκους και μετά το καλαμποκάλευρο. μετά το ψήσιμο έβγαινε αφράτο σαν κέικ. 
> 
> αυτό το έτριβα και το έβαζα αντί για φρυγανιά στη συνταγή



τουρμπο !!!  :Happy0045: 

απο τη στιγμη που εκ του αποτελεσματος ,δεν σου παχυναν ,μια χαρα ειναι ! ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι η πιο επιπονη εποχη τους . θα ηθελα ενα μερος του καλαμποκαλευρου ( ή της πολεντα-> στο κεικ που ψηνεται σιγουρα μπορει να αντικαταστησει το καλαμποκαλευρο ) να ηταν αλευρι βρωμης .αλλα με τοσα αυγα ,καποια επιπλεον πρωτεινη απο τη βρωμη και κεινα την αναπληρωνε πληρως

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη αν δεν ταϊσεις τα μικρα, μετα θα λες οτι ψοφανε απο την υγρασια και αλλα τετοια. :wink: 

τα μικρα θελουν καλο φαϊ και πολλες φορες την ημερα να τρωνε συνεχεια.

----------


## jk21

> τουρμπο !!! 
> 
> απο τη στιγμη που εκ του αποτελεσματος ,δεν σου παχυναν ,μια χαρα ειναι ! ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι η πιο επιπονη εποχη τους .


ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ νομιζω δεν ειπα κατι διαφορετικο ... οι καρδερινες δεν ειναι καναρινια που εχουν συνηθισει σε ενα ομαλο διαιτολογιο ... σε κεινα θα συνιστουσα υπερεπαρκεια αυγοτροφης ολη μερα ,αλλα σε νορμαλ ποσοτητα αυγων στο εσωτερικο της .Οι καρδερινες ειναι πουλια ,που μεχρι προσφατα (αντε να ναι 2 ή 3 γεννιες συνηθως για πουλια εκτροφης ) οι προγονοι ζουσαν στο φυση και ειναι φτιαγμενοι ωστε να δεχονται μεγαλες ποσοτητες τροφης ,χωρις προβλημα ,ειδικα οταν μπαινει ο χειμωνας ,για να εχουν αποθεμα ενεργειακο (σε λιπος ) στις δυσκολες μερες που η τροφη ειναι ανυπαρκτη και θα χρειαστει να κανουν ισως και εκατονταδες χιλιομετρα για να την βρουνε ... με τον ιδιο ευκολο τροπο ,αν αρρωστησουν ,σε 1 μερα καρινιαζουν στο πι και φι ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

''τα λεω στην νυφη για να τα ακουει η πεθερα''  :Happy:

----------

